# برنامج زمنى من انتاجى لمشروع يتكون من 328 فيلا +مسجد 1500 شخص +عدد (2) مسجد 200 شخص



## حمادةالكبير (3 يونيو 2011)

مرفق برنامج زمنى من انتاجى لمشروع يتكون من 328 فيلا +مسجد 1500 شخص +عدد (2) مسجد 200 شخص
لأى استفسار 
[email protected]


----------



## civilawey (3 يونيو 2011)

سلآمو عليكم 
هو البرنامج ده بيفتح بالاصدار الكام من البرنامج


----------



## دعيج (4 يونيو 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد مطر (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على البرنامج...
جاري التحميل...


----------



## حمادةالكبير (4 يونيو 2011)

البرنامج يا شباب على بريمافيرا3


----------



## حمادةالكبير (4 يونيو 2011)

أخ دعيج أنا مش فاهم معنى علامات الاستفهام
أمل الايضاح


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (4 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خبر الجزاء


----------



## المهندم (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير علي مجهودك ... ان شاء الله يكون مفيد لينا


----------



## البسام (6 يونيو 2011)

اكرمك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abosalah1 (6 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سميح (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا"
أنا بحاجة لمثال صغير يحتوي على (*rescores** ) و (**flu chart** )*


----------



## عطيةحسن (7 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر و جاري الاضطلاع


----------



## mustafasas (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خبر الجزاء


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس


----------



## masameeso (22 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## Jamal (23 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## رانيا بخاتى (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## boushy (23 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك يا باشمهندس **على البرنامج*


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اكرمك الله اخي الكريم رائع بجد


----------



## المهندس المجتهد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من الممكن حفظ الملفات بصيغة ميكرو سوفت بروجكت لاني لست على درايه ببرنامج بريموفيرا


----------



## mahmoud zaher (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mrwisam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم.. هل يمكنكم مساعدتي بتزويدي بفايل برامافيرا او مايكروسوفت بروجكت لجدول زمني متكامل لمشروع جسر لطريق سريع .. ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mrwisam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد سميح قال:


> شكرا"
> أنا بحاجة لمثال صغير يحتوي على (*rescores** ) و (**flu chart** )*




السلام عليكم.. هل يمكنكم مساعدتي بتزويدي بفايل برامافيرا او مايكروسوفت بروجكت لجدول زمني متكامل لمشروع جسر لطريق سريع .. ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## عجب تميم (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MI6_x (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ashraff (15 يوليو 2012)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nofal (17 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## خلف حسين (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## معمر السمومي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هل ممكن ترفع آخر تحديث update
وجزاكم الله خير
أر ترسلة بالميل
cvlmaster
علي الياهو


----------



## يمامة (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح جورجى (7 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## سامح جورجى (8 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## م. مريد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Engineer dawood (20 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت هل يجوز فتح p3 ب p6


----------

